# Setting up a business.



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good place to start to get some basic 'what if' type numbers? Or can you help?

I am looking to set up a business (nothing to do with cars sadly) and need to work out overheads per employee (NI, pension, medical etc) - no idea where to start on finding a list of things like that. Also office equipment, IT spend, websites etc.

I know it won't all be in the same place (have had a look already) and I know I need to see a professional advisor but this is more back of the envelope calcs to see rough costs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.britishchambers.org.uk/
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/EmploymentContractsAndConditions/DG_10027905

and probably the best link of them all - http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdot...58805&r.lc=en&r.l3=1073971494&r.l2=1073859176


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

business link is superb - Helped me alot


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Worth going to see your local Business Link too - I did and they told me loads of stuff I would never have thought of looking at or for. Took a look at my business plan too.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

cool thanks a lot - should be enough for me to get started, thanks!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I currnetny work for myself as a LTD company wich I don't pay a smuch TAX I use to work PAYE but after this I don't think I could I am better off by £1500 for a 3 week trip so LTD maybe a better option to go for Barclay Bank help me out the most


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

When we set up the first branch we did a lot of faffing around and when we went for the second one we used Business Link, absolutely fantastic, also helped us realise what to do for the next one too!!! Use em mate!


----------

